# Frogs & Toads > Fire Belly Toads (Bombina) >  Fire bellied toad water question

## ArtloverHannah

I set up my FBT habitat a few days ago and I'm getting the FBTs in a few days. I know FBTs need to have their habitat misted with a spray bottle to keep the humidity up, plus the enclosure has a live plant that needs water ASAP. I have a spray bottle but it used to have tap water in it which I poured out a few days ago and I rinsed the bottle in the sink. Can I fill the spray bottle with frog safe water now? Or could the tap water that used to be in the bottle have left harmful chemicals that are still there?

----------


## privet01

IMO, they don't need misting.  The water in the tank provides enough humidity to the "microclimate" of the enclosure.  However depending on the live plants you may have, it might benefit the plants.  You don't have to get overly worried about the chorine and chloramines in the tap water.  I used tap water for five or six months with my first fbt before I found out there was some risk.  However he never showed any adverse affects and three years later is still well and the most active.  I now use distilled water which is cheap and easy to find.  Less trouble than having to dechlorinate and buy more chemicals.  It also doesn't leave spots on the side of the glass if left to dry.

----------


## ArtloverHannah

Um distilled water isn't good for them either.

----------


## bill

To the op: you can use the spray bottle. Just make sure to wash well, and dechlorinate any water you plant to mist with. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------

MatthewM1

----------


## bill

Chlorine and chloramines are definitely something to worry about. Build up of these compounds over time are deadly to a frog. 

Distilled water is perfectly fine to mist with, however, for soaking or a water feature, Dechlorinated tap should be used. Distilled is only a problem when using it for soaking or a water feature. There are no essential minerals in distilled water to replenish those used by the frog over time. That's why Dechlorinated tap should be used. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------

MatthewM1

----------


## Barry

You will need  an aquatic section of the enclosure, or  at least a  container filled with water for your FBT's so you don't  need to worry about humidity. Tap water is OK provided it is allowed to stand for a few days to get rid of the flouride that is added to it . Better still to use clean rainwater from a water but for both spraying your plants and for the toads to swim in.

----------


## bill

Flouride will not off gas. In fact, leaving the water out a few days will allow the water to evaporate thereby intensifying the concentration of fluoride in the water. It can only be removed via chemical neutralizes or chemical filtration. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------

MatthewM1

----------


## ArtloverHannah

> You will need  an aquatic section of the enclosure, or  at least a  container filled with water for your FBT's so you don't  need to worry about humidity. Tap water is OK provided it is allowed to stand for a few days to get rid of the flouride that is added to it . Better still to use clean rainwater from a water but for both spraying your plants and for the toads to swim in.


The terrarium has a large water dish

----------


## privet01

While I agree that chlorine and the chloramines are not desirable.  What is in you tap water is not going to cause any immediate or longterm harm if used occasionally straight from the tap.  And as asked by the OP, a spray bottle that formerly contained tap water is not going to be any issue at all.  Tap water is not a death sentence, but I agree not desirable for long term use.

----------


## Krispy

I have a friend that brings me spring water for mine. If forced to use tap water i treat it with Exo Tera's Aquatize first and let it stand for a few hours first.

----------

